# looking for an LSD for my 510 wagon?



## wagondave72 (Jan 1, 2005)

anyone know any info about this?

some one said that the 86 87 or 88 2wd hardbodies had LSD haven't found anything yet, roadster LSD's are way expensive.

any help here? :balls: 

Dave 

72 510 wagon LZ22


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hmmm....I know a Subie diff works in the IRS 2 and 4 door cars, but I can't be of much help on a live axle wagon...

Only Idea I can come up with is to use the 8 inch rear used on some V6 Pintos (and Bobcats, maybe even Mustang II's and Capri's)in the 1970's, if it is the right width and just weld new perches on it to make it fit. 8 inch Ford's have plenty of aftermarket support and are more than strong enough in such a light car. Alternately, there is also the weaker 7.5 10 bolt that was first used in GM's Monza/Sunbird/Firenza RWD subcompacts from 1975-1980. These were even available with 350 V8's, and the basic architecture was used right through 2002 in the Camaro/Firebird, so you could source a carrier or gears for one of those (plus, the later cases are much better than the subcompact ones as they have better spider gears,IIRC). Short of that, and if no one here can post a better answer, go to the junkyard and start spinning some wheels on trucks/cars with the same rearend. If both wheels go the same direction while the wheels are off the ground and trans is in neutral, it's a posi.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

wagondave72 said:


> anyone know any info about this?
> 
> some one said that the 86 87 or 88 2wd hardbodies had LSD haven't found anything yet, roadster LSD's are way expensive.
> 72 510 wagon LZ22


(I think it was earlier 720 trucks front axle that had an LSD)

most LSD's are expensive. for us live axle folks, there are some things to do; get a pantom grip for your current axle, or swap in some other axle that has more support.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

wagondave72 said:


> anyone know any info about this?
> 
> some one said that the 86 87 or 88 2wd hardbodies had LSD haven't found anything yet, roadster LSD's are way expensive.
> 
> ...


Try the North Wests 510 club, dime club and drop a line to www.pdm-racing.com as well as post this request at www.northwestnissans.com A few members have dimes and spare parts.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Nissan made (and might still have) a detroit locker for the wagon. The wagon uses the H-190 rear end, which I think was used in the Roadster, and was used in the trucks. You can try a dealer, if you have a lot of money, or you can just check forums and stuff. Good luck with it.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Himile's idea is great, personally I'd go with a for rear end, lots of aftermarket support and tried and true.


----------

